# Que transistores son



## garvan (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola,  tengo que arreglar un circuito oscilador de una maquina limpiadora por  ultrasonido, donde los transistores los tengo que sustituir y no se aprecias su identificación ¿alguien me puede decir que transistores son o similares? gracias
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2014)

sin ver las fotos ,y solo por el comentario de que es una tina ultrasonica y que tiene dos transistores ,
y estoy adivinando ¡¡
yo diría que el mas común que lleva es el MJE13007 , transistor de conmutacion comun y silvestre.
es el mismo transistro que usan en los balastros electronicos de 110 wat.
PD:
   100% seguro de que son esos transistores (los de los balastors )


----------



## garvan (Abr 26, 2014)

perdón me quede sin red y no pude subir archivos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2014)

garvan dijo:


> perdón me quede sin red y no pude subir archivos



Una foto vale mas que 1000 palabras , los transistores son de encapsulamento "TO3" , haora una "engineria reversa" seria mui bien venida (sacar lo diagrama esquemactico a partir de lo circuito armado) para pudermos tentar opinar mejor qual transistor sirve.
Pudemos mirar en la foto que lo transformador de salida enpleya un nucleo de ferrite de FlayBack de televisores , portanto la frequenzia de operación deve sener da orden de  dezenas de Khz , haora saper la tensión de alimentación "DC" de lo circuito oscilador tanbien ayuda en mucho.Para mi mas parece un oscilador tipo "contrafase" o "pusch-pull" con dos transistores de potenzia .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> sin ver las fotos ,y solo por el comentario de que es una tina ultrasonica y que tiene dos transistores ,
> y estoy adivinando ¡¡
> yo diría que el mas común que lleva es el *MJE13007* , transistor de conmutacion comun y silvestre.
> es el mismo transistro que usan en los balastros electronicos de 110 wat.
> ...



SI yo pensé lo mismo, pero puede que sean mosfet porque la mio tiene un *PIX* y en la etapa de potencia van los mosfet I*RF470* por eso no dije nada..


----------



## garvan (Abr 26, 2014)

mi a sido muy útil vuestra explicación lo agradezco de corazón
un abrazo amigos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola caro garvan tente sacar lo diagrama esquemactico dese circuito armado (engineria reversa) y ?con que tensión el es alimentado? (tensión de RED local) , asi te pudemos ayudar con mucho gusto.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Abr 26, 2014)

Don Daniel Lopes 

Esta prácticamente levantado el esquemático con la segunda imagen que coloco, solo faltaría hacerlo con los símbolos y ponerle los valores.

Podes hacer el esquema y que el coloque los valores  .

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2014)

uuh!! YO de mi parte la veo dificil nunca vi una asi  es de la primera


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2014)

Dificil , SI , pero NO impossible ,ademas es un bueno trabajo que nesecita de mucha atencción ,pacienzia , y revisiones para no incutir en  equivocos y  como ya aclarado no impossible , yo mismo por muchas y muchas vezes fue obrigado a hacer ese tipo de ejercicio para puder hacer manenimiento de circuitos que no tenia en manos lo "bendicto" diagrama esquemactico, jajajajajaajajajajajja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## garvan (Abr 29, 2014)

como me sugiere Daniel Lopes la alimentación es de red 220 voltios mando una imagen del trasto
gracias


----------

